# Metacam dosage?



## Lindiwe (Jun 20, 2009)

My vet gave me Metacam for the girls after their spay yesterday. 

But they told me I can only give them 2 drops once a day - that doesn't seem like much, and this morning they were clearly in pain before their next dose.

Could I give it to them more often?

thanks
Lindi


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 20, 2009)

It is important to know the number of mg /per ml

and the weight of the rabbit 


Do you have metacam 1.5 mg /ml oral suspension?
if soyour dosage is very small unless your rabbits are very very tiny and or there are other issues going on with the buns 

I would call your vet clinic and insist on stronger pain medication for a spays 
We don't even think metacam is strong enough even at a normal dosage. 
if the clinic balks at this suggestion insist on a greater dose of metacam as it is better than nothing. 

one thing thatI have not found on the internet. is a the specific dosages/wt for metacam 

although my 3.2 lb rabbit ws given a dosage of 0.3 cc once per day at one time and 0.6ccs per day for pain after dental surgery. I thought 0.6cc was too much...
When a bun gets metaam must be very well hydrated or it will affect the kidneys negatively.


----------



## Lindiwe (Jun 20, 2009)

it's 1.5mg per ml, but they are tiny Nethies - not much more than 500g each, if that. they have plenty water and are drinking.

I'm in a difficult situation - I'm in South Africa and rabbits are just not a big thing here (and those that have rabbits rarely get them spayed), so the vet - while doing a very good job - is limited in what he knows / what he can prescribe...

Perhaps I should just give them another drop each before bed tonight?


----------



## Flashy (Jun 20, 2009)

Two drops sounds about right for the standard dosage. My leaflet says that for my Metacam (which is 1.5mg/ml) its two drops per 0.5kg for the first day, and one drop there after per 0.5kg per kilogram per day.

I do agree with talking to your vet if you can, bcause they may be able to prescribe something else if your bun is clearly in pain.


ETA- Mods, if I'm not allowed to say this, feel free to edit/delete it.


----------



## ra7751 (Jun 20, 2009)

OK....DO NOT PLAY WITH DRUGS! Metacam is a great anti-inflammatory drug (but totally insufficient for post op pain management) but it is not without side effects. It is essential that it be dosed precisely since it can have some undesired effects on the liver and kidneys in higher dosing, long term dosing or use in dehydrated animals ( and most rabbits are dehydrated to some degree after anesthesia). I don't normally do this....but based on a 500g rabbit at standard dosing and a 1.5mg drug, the appropriate dosing would be .03cc once a day. It is much easier to dose the .5mg concentration for smaller animals. I would ask for a narcotic aspect such as Buprenex (Buprenorphine) or a narcotic like drug such as Tramadol. And your buns are in pain, as I mentioned, due to Metacam being insufficient pain control post-op. Maybe one day vets will get with the program. My question would be....if I removed some of their internal organs, would they be happy with Tylenol?...and that is basically what Metacam is. Most people look for narcotics for a moderate head ache...and we are talking major invasive surgery. I would be very firm in my request for additional narcotic type pain management.

Randy


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 21, 2009)

*Lindiwe wrote: *


> I'm in a difficult situation - I'm in South Africa and rabbits are just not a big thing here (and those that have rabbits rarely get them spayed), so the vet - while doing a very good job - is limited in what he knows / what he can prescribe...


I think that talking to the vet would help but as you say this may be difficult where you are located.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

How is she doing today?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 22, 2009)

0.03mL is just a few drops. Is she feeling better?


----------



## Lindiwe (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry for the silence - my home computer crashed this weekend...The girls are doing well - seem pretty much to have come though in one piece, eating and drinking well (lots of poops!), and very energetic.

We had a small blip on Sturday night / Sunday morning where they decided they hated eachother and had to be separated for 24 hours, but they're friends again now (phew!).

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## anneq (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad your girls are feeling better.


----------



## Lindiwe (Jun 23, 2009)

me too! it's a great relief. They're at the impatient stage now - I'm giving it another 24 hours before I let them out of their X-Pen for full access to the house, and they want out NOW!


----------

